# What is this stuff!!!!



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm fairly new in the salt water fish business and I have noticed that on my live rocks and also sand recently this redish brown stuff. What is it and how do I keep it from going outta control?


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like cyano to me.


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

My water cemistry it perfect. I test the water every other day and all come back at normal levels. Is there any livestock that I can introduce to eat it or a chemical that I can add to the tank?

Currently I have 4 clowns and a yellow tang in the tank and been doing regular weekly water changes every other week with ro water premixed with the saltinity of 1.023.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you test for Phosphates?


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

I use API saltwater master test kit witch tests ph levels, ammonia, nitrite & nitrate.

It's doesn't test for phosphates.

What phosphate levels should I have in my tank?


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Triscuit said:


> I use API saltwater master test kit witch tests ph levels, ammonia, nitrite & nitrate.
> 
> It's doesn't test for phosphates.
> 
> What phosphate levels should I have in my tank?


Zero or close to it.
YouTube for cyano to see it it's what you have.


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

It's cyanobacteria. I've seen it a number of times in aquariums with `perfect` water chemistry. Although it is more common in high nutrient environments, it's not a simple direct link. It has been linked to elevated levels of molybdenum (contained in aquarium salt and some additives) though. It is photosynthetic (like algae). What type of lighting illuminates your aquarium? How long's it on? When's the last time you changed the bulbs? It also tends to settle in areas with little flow.
Use Chemiclean http://boyd--enterprises.com/chemiclean/


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a Led strip and the lights are generally on between 12-18 hours at night time I leave it in the moonlight.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You can try removing it by using a tooth brush or use red slime cure, I think BA sells them. If I am not wrong its named chemi-cure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

loonie said:


> You can try removing it by using a tooth brush or use red slime cure, I think BA sells them. If I am not wrong its named chemi-cure.


it is called Boyd Chemiclean Red Slime Remover

if it hard to scratch with a nail, it is a good Coraline algae

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Triscuit said:


> I have a Led strip and the lights are generally on between 12-18 hours at night time I leave it in the moonlight.


8-10 are more than enough, assuming lights are good quality

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

As Sig said shorten your light cycle to 8-10 hours a day.
Your tank is new so it is going to go through some algae phases which is normal.
What kind of filtration do you have in your tank?
And lastly I usually find most new tanks that have problems with this type of stuff is from lack of flow.


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

Is there any livestock that would eat this or keep it under control? Snails, crabs etc. I want to use the chemical additive as a last resort. I have also been told that I could add filter media to my sump such as Chemi-Pure Elite and add it into the sump since it could be caused by phosphates in my watwr


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-09/rhf/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

nc208082 said:


> As Sig said shorten your light cycle to 8-10 hours a day.
> Your tank is new so it is going to go through some algae phases which is normal.
> What kind of filtration do you have in your tank?
> And lastly I usually find most new tanks that have problems with this type of stuff is from lack of flow.


I use a canister filter and also a sump. I have been told to buy 2 circlelation fans and place on both sides of the tank to increase flow inside the tank. With the lights do I turn them completely off or can I have the moonlight function on?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cyano*

it really is part of the cycle of a saltwater tank , if u do some simple google searches or read up on some of the other forums its prob word for word with someone elses start up of a tank .
instead of looking for a solution do some reading , do some small vacuum of the cyano . I would use my sypohn hose and just do spot clean up of the spot .
don't start adding chemicals (well that's up to u )sometimes u do the quick solution and u end up creating several other problems .
just my opinion 
cheers and good luck


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

tom g said:


> it really is part of the cycle of a saltwater tank , if u do some simple google searches or read up on some of the other forums its prob word for word with someone elses start up of a tank .
> instead of looking for a solution do some reading , do some small vacuum of the cyano . I would use my sypohn hose and just do spot clean up of the spot .
> don't start adding chemicals (well that's up to u )sometimes u do the quick solution and u end up creating several other problems .
> just my opinion
> cheers and good luck


Seems like pretty good advice


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

the thing with those chemicals and you are not fixing the underlining issue.

exactly how long are your running your lights you said 12-18 hours but how long is daytime vs moonlight because thats seems unreasonably high , do you have corals?

^ and yeah ive had cyano (not as bad) in almost every new tank ive started which cured on its own , how long has your tank been running


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

tom g said:


> it really is part of the cycle of a saltwater tank , if u do some simple google searches or read up on some of the other forums its prob word for word with someone elses start up of a tank .
> instead of looking for a solution do some reading , do some small vacuum of the cyano . I would use my sypohn hose and just do spot clean up of the spot .
> don't start adding chemicals (well that's up to u )sometimes u do the quick solution and u end up creating several other problems .
> just my opinion
> cheers and good luck


I have recently had a cyano (red slime) issue that looked just like yours. I followed the advice given above and it was gone in less then two weeks. My lights were on for about 12.5 hours per day, I shortened that, did three water changes of about 15% of the total water volume (over two weeks) and cut back on my feeding. When I did the water changes I just siphoned off the slime; it comes off easily. Fish are fine, coral is fine, slime is gone. The root of my problem was too much food and too much light. Solving those problems hopefully have solved my hair algae and slime issues. I would try Tom's advice before using any chemicals. Best of luck.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I meant to post earlier. It might be time to get some proper test kits. You need to ditch the API. As your reef tank matures you need a proper test kits for nitrate, Phosphates, Calcium, Alkalinity and Magnesium. I use Hanna for Alk and Phosphates and Salifert for the rest. 

Cyano is a product of high nitrates and/or phosphates + light. 

I wouldn't go adding any chemicals. Take some time and follow the sage advice above from Tom, MIdland and others....

You can most definitely use your moon lights.


----------

